# "I Listen To Whatever I'm in the Mood For"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

How do you interpret this phrase when someone responds to the question "what do you like to listen to" with this canned statement.

To me it reflects, typically, someone that doesn't really care too much about music, not on a very deep level anyway. They may connect with music they hear, but perhaps not as deeply as someone who gives a more specific answer to the question of "what do you like to listen to?".


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Fortunately (or unfortunately) mood belongs to the human species and often (or occasionally) plays some role in human endeavors, including that of selecting music to listen to. Today we have access to a wide library of "sounds" we can choose to listen to at most any day or time we have the free time to do so. Not a problem. But what we select to listen to in those times _may_ have something to do with our mood at the particular moment, or left over from a lingering experience. Mood is not the _only_ motivator for selecting a piece of music for personal listening, but it can play a part.

What do I like to listen to? That depends. Upon a lot of factors.

First of all, I, like many of you, have a large disc library and access to on-line streaming (which I admittedly don't utilize very often), and I have a wide interest-range in music, from several centuries of "classical" or "serious" music to a century and a half of less serious but nonetheless good stuff like jazz and rock and experimental noise music. Sometimes I get in the mood for noise, sometimes for Romanticism, sometimes for edgy modernistic plunks & thunks.

But often times I search out a disc because of something I read or heard that day about it or the artist on it. Sometimes I stride over to the CD or record shelves and look over the stacks, selecting, perhaps, a disc I haven't heard in a while, or maybe even one still in the shrink wrap that I never heard. (I guess I'm in the mood to hear something completely new, at times!) Sometimes its a more academic thing; I get curious about hearing a composition with, say, a lot of minor seventh chords or in the form of a Rondo. (Yes, that's me.) Sometimes it's part of a larger plan, as when I undertook a chronological listen-to to the complete symphonies of Haydn. I may not have been "in the mood" to hear Haydn's Symphony No. 35, but it was scheduled for the day so I put it on the disc player and settled into my recliner for a hearing. (Tomorrow, No. 36!)

So, many things motivate my selection of music, including at times "mood". I wouldn't knock that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Fortunately (or unfortunately) mood belongs to the human species and often (or occasionally) plays some role in human endeavors, including that of selecting music to listen to. Today we have access to a wide library of "sounds" we can choose to listen to at most any day or time we have the free time to do so. Not a problem. But what we select to listen to in those times _may_ have something to do with our mood at the particular moment, or left over from a lingering experience. Mood is not the _only_ motivator for selecting a piece of music for personal listening, but it can play a part.
> 
> What do I like to listen to? That depends. Upon a lot of factors.
> 
> ...


You gave a very detailed and specified answer though. I feel it is typically a canned statement for ppl who don't really want to get into specifics b/c they don't care as much or don't have the vocabulary to do so.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You gave a very detailed and specified answer though. I feel it is typically a canned statement for ppl who don't really want to get into specifics b/c they don't care as much or don't have the vocabulary to do so.


The issue isn't the statement, then; it's its brevity and vagueness.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

The response I get a kick out of is "I like all kinds of music." Then when I ask about Classical (Including Opera) or Jazz they don't like them. Usually it comes down to only one music they actually like.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How do you interpret this phrase when someone responds to the question "what do you like to listen to" with this canned statement.
> 
> To me it reflects, typically, someone that doesn't really care too much about music, not on a very deep level anyway. They may connect with music they hear, but perhaps not as deeply as someone who gives a more specific answer to the question of "what do you like to listen to?".


I think the above is nonsense. Caring about music and pondering what's next on the hit parade are entirely different subjects.

You and I never see these things the same way. So you might want to revise the name of your favorite performer, because mine is also yours - Alfred Brendel. We are the TC Twins. :wave:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"I listen to whatever I'm in the mood for." versus "I listen to whatever I'm not in the mood for."(?)

In Sonnet's excellent post, he pretty much covered the wide spectrum of moods that governs his (and most everyone's) listening habits. At the close, while he doesn't assert that "mood" drives all of his listening, a close reading of his post leads one to conclude (accurately) that mood actually does drive the process. I certainly think this is so in my case and realistically in virtually all cases. It implies nothing about how much an individual cares about music, nor about anyone's level of "depth" in their relationship to music.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't think I've ever heard this as a response to "what do you listen to." I feel like this would be an oddly dismissive and almost defensive answer to the question. I would be more wary of the way this person answered the question than with the actual content of that answer, which really does not bother me particularly.

I think there are certainly different musics for different moods, and I wouldn't protest if someone told me they listen to very different things when they're feeling different ways. In fact, most of my friends have a playlist they call a "bag playlist" that they reserve just for the times they're feeling "in their bag" (our apparently regional lingo for emotional or sad.) Granted, most of my friends' bag playlists are of pop or alt pop... but I would say I could build my own bag playlist just of classical music, if I wanted to. Generally, though, when I'm up to listen to something, I'm up to listen to about anything.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

How I'd answer the question would depend on my assessment of the questioner. "Whatever I'm in the mood for" is a good response if you want to discourage conversation, or if you want to appear enigmatic. It's sort of like answering "Do you have the time?" with "Yes."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The response I get a kick out of is *"I like all kinds of music."* Then when I ask about Classical (Including Opera) or Jazz they don't like them. Usually it comes down to only one music they actually like.


I get that a lot. But they are only aware of Pop, Rock, R&B and Country from the radio. But I don't judge them on that. Some are real nice people.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The response I get a kick out of is "I like all kinds of music." Then when I ask about Classical (Including Opera) or Jazz they don't like them. Usually it comes down to only one music they actually like.


People who say that have no idea how many kinds of music there are.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I get that a lot. But they are only aware of Pop, Rock, R&B and Country from the radio. But I don't judge them on that. Some are real nice people.


It has nothing to do with kindness, it's all about revealing the level of depth in music appreciation they have. I would respect someone that knew a ton about one band and engaged in convo about that band than someone who said "I listen to what I'm in the mood for" b/c it shows more passion.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"I very much enjoy classical music."

"So which composers or pieces do you like?"

"Well, I really couldn't name any..."


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> "I very much enjoy classical music."
> 
> "So which composers or pieces do you like?"
> 
> "Well, I really couldn't name any..."


"I enjoy Classical but couldn't name too many composers/works" is more honest. I feel I know several composers names, but not as many names of works for example.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know lots of big albums/artists from the 60s/70s, lots of major albums/artists from the 00s and lots of the major works of Classical Music. But I know literally everything about Dave Matthews Band and Phish, my first two favorite musical artists.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mood is an instinctive thing and my listening can be driven by what others have said but, as Sonnet so eloquently put it, it could be just a case of wandering over to the CD racks and putting on the first thing that takes my fancy. For example, I spent yesterday listening to Schumann symphonies and Beethoven string quartets (blame Itullian and his threads here for that). The other day I walked over to the CD racks and grabbed the first thing I saw that I wanted to play (it was Ozawa's Mahler 1st) and I was in the mood for a good, solid Mahler 1 (but not Honeck as I'd played that only last week} . Do I have a point? Well no, except that there are many factors that affect what I play. Then even when Ive decided on a piece (if its CM) I often have so many different recordings I've got to choose which one I fancy. As I've shown that's also difficult as I don't like to play the same recording twice on the run. This is all too difficult. Now you've made me over-analyse what I play. For the rest of the day I won't know what to put on. Damn you all!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> Mood is an instinctive thing and my listening can be driven by what others have said but, as Sonnet so eloquently put it, it could be just a case of wandering over to the CD racks and putting on the first thing that takes my fancy. For example, I spent yesterday listening to Schumann symphonies and Beethoven string quartets (blame Itullian and his threads here for that). The other day I walked over to the CD racks and grabbed the first thing I saw that I wanted to play (it was Ozawa's Mahler 1st) and I was in the mood for a good, solid Mahler 1 (but not Honeck as I'd played that only last week} . Do I have a point? Well no, except that there are many factors that affect what I play. Then even when Ive decided on a piece (if its CM) I often have so many different recordings I've got to choose which one I fancy. As I've shown that's also difficult as I don't like to play the same recording twice on the run. This is all too difficult. Now you've made over-analyse what I play. For the rest of the day I won't know what to put on. Damn you all!


:lol: lol :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I think that’s OK for the average listener or those who are not musicians or collectors. It’s like eating one’s favorite foods according to instinct or mood. But for the serious musician or listener, I doubt if it’s enough because being able to describe certain qualities can help add them to one’s own creativity or appreciation of music by recognizing and articulating them. Still, I find that music is about taking one beyond the tyranny of conscious thought—not having to think at all. What one is instinctively drawn to may not have to do with logic but an unexplainable feeling that comes from the unconscious.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

To me it reflects a deep self-knowledge to exactly know what it is you're in the mood for. I never now in what mood I am and constantly ask myself "shouldn't I be listening to something else"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Razumovskymas said:


> I never now in what mood I am and constantly ask myself "shouldn't I be listening to something else"


Very good point!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> *"I Listen To Whatever I'm in the Mood For"*
> How do you interpret this phrase when someone responds to the question "what do you like to listen to" with this canned statement.
> 
> To me it reflects, typically, someone that doesn't really care too much about music, not on a very deep level anyway. They may connect with music they hear, but perhaps not as deeply as someone who gives a more specific answer to the question of "what do you like to listen to?".


I think you're interpreting far too much based on far too little.

from

"I only listen to Slayer, but which song depends on my mood"

to

"rock? classical? jazz? folk? depends on my mood"

to

"Beethoven, Busoni, Boulez? depends on my mood"

and so on.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I think you're interpreting far too much based on far too little.
> 
> from
> 
> ...


Thanks for the solid opposition!

I was clear in stating that the persons in question said, "it depends on my mood", in response to the question of what they like to listen to. They are the ones keeping it open ended, and that response shows a lack of deep care on the topic, at times.

That is my point.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

One time I can be fully absorbed by a certain recording and the next time, it does not connect at all. As all other variables are the same, it probably comes down to mood. The same with live concerts, the same orchestra might sound absolutely heavenly with one conductor and with another conductor in the same piece, no chemistry, nothing happens. 

So, before qualifying someone as uninformed or not-into-good-music, it would be better to ask next what kind of music this person chooses from. You might be surprised. You might be outclassed in musical taste and self-knowledge.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"I very much enjoy classical music."

"So which composers or pieces do you like?"

"Well, I have some Beethoven...I like his Fifth Symphony..."

"That's good. You should join our Classical Music Discussion Forum. What else?"

"I have a CD of Hans Werner Henze that is interesting..."

"VOT? HENZE! Ach, das ist degenerate musik! Vot are you doing listening to that crap?"


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It has nothing to do with kindness, it's all about revealing the level of depth in music appreciation they have. I would respect someone that knew a ton about one band and engaged in convo about that band than someone who said "I listen to what I'm in the mood for" b/c it shows more passion.


Why are you basing your respect on whether they appreciate music? Not everyone has an ear for music or the capabilities to fully appreciate it like some do.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> They are the ones keeping it open ended, and that response shows a lack of deep care on the topic, at times.
> 
> That is my point.


Well, you already went back from "typically" to "at times", so there's some progress.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

When asked the question "what do you like to listen to" my response will often depend on who I'm talking to. If I'm asked by someone with deep knowledge of music (it becomes apparent almost immediately) I will reply "orchestral music, post-rock, classic rock, punk, reggae and other bits of randomness". Usually my interest in orchestral music is ignored and most people focus on old rock bands (Zeppelin, Stones. Queen, Etc). I do get the occasional person who THINKS they know something about orchestral music because they have an Andre Rieu CD or like "that Beethoven symphony that goes Da-da-da daaaaaa" and at those times I roll my eyes and immediately change the subject. I have NEVER met anyone with my level of interest in CM, IRL, apart from at concerts and even then you meet some real crashing bores (so I usually keep myself to myself). The last time I was asked was actually at my last parents evening when one parent started talking about the 'Madchester' bands (Stone Roses, etc), a conversation I was comfortable with cos I liked quite a few of those bands. Turns out he was obsessed with a band I'd met and seen at the Hacienda back in the day. Btw, please dont miscontrue my earlier statement as being 'snobby' but I'm not gonna have a conversation about Beethoven symphonies with someone who once heard the 5th and a bit of the 9th. Its not worth the effort. One of my friends (from a rock site i used to moderate) once asked me for some advice on buying a Beethoven symphony cycle. After telling him about all the different styles of performance, sound, metronomes, great performances et al in a series of FB messages he went out and bought Kegel's boring Beethoven cycle. I rolled my eyes when he told me and vowed never to do that again. Btw, he sulked when I told him that he'd bought a turkey and could have got 100 better cycles for half the cost (he paid £20 for that snoozefest). Lol


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

AeolianStrains said:


> Why are you basing your respect on whether they appreciate music? Not everyone has an ear for music or the capabilities to fully appreciate it like some do.


I may still be friends with them, and I wouldn't make fun of them, just for the record.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> When asked the question "what do you like to listen to" my response will often depend on who I'm talking to. If I'm asked by someone with deep knowledge of music (it becomes apparent almost immediately) I will reply "orchestral music, post-rock, classic rock, punk, reggae and other bits of randomness". Usually my interest in orchestral music is ignored and most people focus on old rock bands (Zeppelin, Stones. Queen, Etc). I do get the occasional person who THINKS they know something about orchestral music because they have an Andre Rieu CD or like "that Beethoven symphony that goes Da-da-da daaaaaa" and at those times I roll my eyes and immediately change the subject. I have NEVER met anyone with my level of interest in CM, IRL, apart from at concerts and even then you meet some real crashing bores (so I usually keep myself to myself). The last time I was asked was actually at my last parents evening when one parent started talking about the 'Madchester' bands (Stone Roses, etc), a conversation I was comfortable with cos I liked quite a few of those bands. Turns out he was obsessed with a band I'd met and seen at the Hacienda back in the day. Btw, please dont miscontrue my earlier statement as being 'snobby' but I'm not gonna have a conversation about Beethoven symphonies with someone who once heard the 5th and a bit of the 9th. Its not worth the effort. One of my friends (from a rock site i used to moderate) once asked me for some advice on buying a Beethoven symphony cycle. After telling him about all the different styles of performance, sound, metronomes, great performances et al in a series of FB messages he went out and bought Kegel's boring Beethoven cycle. I rolled my eyes when he told me and vowed never to do that again. Btw, he sulked when I told him that he'd bought a turkey and could have got 100 better cycles for half the cost (he paid £20 for that snoozefest). Lol


I'm typically not as picky with symphony cycles and can find something in everything. But, also, my ear isn't as developed for orchestral music as it is for piano music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may still be friends with them, and I wouldn't make fun of them, just for the record.


Then again, music and also therapy (personal issues/ideas) are my two favorite things to talk about.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

One of the minor reasons (the main one is time) that I am having a rest from posting in the "what I'm listening to now" thread is that I found myself listening to music that would be interesting to post there and (even worse) music that other posters might respond to. With me I listen to silence and then, after some time, I know what I want to listen to. I do sometimes find myself wanting to listen to multiple contrasted recordings of the same piece. It seems to lead to my getting deeper into the music and its many possibilities. But after five or so versions I need to move on. And sometimes I have a sort of mental list of things "I really must hear soon" but often I never get round to them. 

It is also not unusual for me to want to hear something as a result of a discussion here.

Talking about music with friends and colleagues is not something I do very much. Usually, it might start because I see them listening to something classical and I might then sound them out on how wide and deep their interest is. I have met people who only listen to one composer or performer - I know someone quite well who I can talk with about Glenn Gould recordings but nothing else (I'm not sure how they know Gould is their favourite!). Usually, like Merl, most of the music discussions I have are about classic rock, punk and reggae and even more recent "indy" bands. Often I can hold my own (or more) in these fields and know very well what I do and do not like ... but a few years ago I did get convinced that Nick Cave is a genius!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> One of the minor reasons (the main one is time) that I am having a rest from posting in the "what I'm listening to now" thread is that I found myself listening to music that would be interesting the post there and (even worse) music that other posters might respond to. With me I listen to silence and then, after some time, I know what I want to listen to. I do sometimes find myself wanting to listen to multiple contrasted recordings of the same piece. It seems to lead to my getting deeper into the music and its many possibilities. But after five or so versions I need to move on. And sometimes I have a sort of mental list of things "I really must hear soon" but often I never get round to them.
> 
> It is also not unusual for me to want to hear something as a result of a discussion here.
> 
> Talking about music with friends and colleagues is not something I do very much. Usually, it might start because I see them listening to something classical and I might then sound them out on how wide and deep their interest is. I have met people who only listen to one composer or performer - I know someone quite well who I can talk with about Glenn Gould recordings but nothing else (I'm not sure how they know Gould is their favourite!). Usually, like Merl, most of the music discussions I have are about classic rock, punk and reggae and even more recent "indy" bands. Often I can hold my own (or more) in these fields and know very well what I do and do not like ... but a few years ago I did get convinced that Nick Cave is a genius!


I enjoyed this response, thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

millionrainbows said:


> "I very much enjoy classical music."
> 
> "So which composers or pieces do you like?"
> 
> ...


'And I have a CD from Pettersson as well'

'Thou shalt be banned from the forum for terrible lack of taste:scold:. But first thou shalt write on a sheet of parchment 100X: "Ich glaube in Wagner:angel:, Er ist die alleruebrigste Mensch der es je gab, und Seine Hunde koennten noch besser Komponieren als Henze und Pettersson zusammen:devil:!"'


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> ......Usually, like Merl, most of the music discussions I have are about classic rock, punk and reggae and even more recent "indy" bands. Often I can hold my own (or more) in these fields and know very well what I do and do not like ... but a few years ago I did get convinced that Nick Cave is a genius!


He is a genius. Who else could have written a song as amazing as '15 feet of Pure White Snow'?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> He is a genius. Who else could have written a song as amazing as '15 feet of Pure White Snow'?


::uts on song slowly:::


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> ... It's sort of like answering "Do you have the time?" with "Yes."


_I_ only answer that way when I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoyed this response, thanks for sharing! :clap:


You appreciation appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think one of the killers of the pleasure and release and nourishment that music can provide, is the notion that one ought to be listening to something, for almost any reason other than to satisfy--however long or briefly--a stirring of curiosity.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Among the best musical experiences is to be totally surprised by a piece you already know. And mostly that happens when you're not asking yourself in what mood you're in or what piece you want to listen to but when a piece is "accidentally" played.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

......…………...…...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I think one of the killers of the pleasure and release and nourishment that music can provide, is the notion that one ought to be listening to something, for almost any reason other than to satisfy--however long or briefly--a stirring of curiosity.


For most people this makes perfect sense. For musicians and music students there's some necessary suffering to be endured in pursuit of knowledge. No pain, no gain.

Let's see... 1:30 Thursday? Time for some Xenakis.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Let's see... 1:30 Thursday? Time for some Xenakis.


And there was much weeping and gnashing of teeth. And that was before the music actually began!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> I think one of the killers of the pleasure and release and nourishment that music can provide, is the notion that one ought to be listening to something, for almost any reason other than to satisfy--however long or briefly--a stirring of curiosity.


It's not so clear cut in my case. Sometimes I frustrate myself by forcing myself to listen to something I planned on listening to, or to something to complete listening to a group of works. But sometimes this "discipline" results in new discoveries.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Baron Scarpia said:


> It's not so clear cut in my case. Sometimes I frustrate myself by forcing myself to listen to something I planned on listening to, or to something to complete listening to a group of works. But sometimes this "discipline" results in new discoveries.


That's a new twist I hadn't thought of, though, I think I side with Magic on listening to what your heart is pulling you towards for pleasure listening.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Baron Scarpia said:


> It's not so clear cut in my case. Sometimes I frustrate myself by forcing myself to listen to something I planned on listening to, or to something to complete listening to a group of works. But sometimes this "discipline" results in new discoveries.


These new discoveries could be covered under the heading of satisfying your curiosity.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> These new discoveries could be covered under the heading of satisfying your curiosity.


If that's what's really happening...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> If that's what's really happening...


You_ can _give it a try.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How do you interpret this phrase when someone responds to the question "what do you like to listen to" with this canned statement.
> 
> To me it reflects, typically, someone that doesn't really care too much about music, not on a very deep level anyway. They may connect with music they hear, but perhaps not as deeply as someone who gives a more specific answer to the question of "what do you like to listen to?".


I don't know if its mood exactly but these days I connect deeply with music that suggests images. Obvious examples would be Ravel, Hovhaness, Sculthorpe, but there are others who cannot in any way be labelled impressionists or landscape painters in sound. Its no doubt in good part my own response to the music, but also about where I am in life and what I want from music. In a sense it is about escaping from everyday pressures into a world of my own.

I'm reading a history of China and one of the great painters during the Song dynasty, Guo Xi, had the following to say about how visual art can do the same for those who have developed their perceptions in this way. This comes from over 600 years ago, yet today the "dream of retreat" and finding some spiritual core is for most people - even the most rich - who are shackled to their work is even more relevant than it would have been for people back then:

_It is human nature to resent the hustle and bustle of society, and to wish to see, but not always succeed in seeing, immortals hidden among the clouds. In times of peace, under a good emperor and kind parents, it would be wrong to go off and try to find oneself. For there is duty and responsibility which cannot be ignored...But the dream of retreat to forests and springs and finding the company of saints in retreat is always there. We are usually excluded from the sights and sounds of nature. Now a good artist has reproduced it for us. One can imagine oneself sitting on rocks in a gully and hearing the cries of monkeys and birds; while in one's own sitting room the light of the mountains and the colours of the water dazzle one's eyes. Is it not a joy, a fulfillment of one's dream? That is why paintings of landscapes are in such demand._


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sid James said:


> I don't know if its mood exactly but these days I connect deeply with music that suggests images. Obvious examples would be Ravel, Hovhaness, Sculthorpe, but there are others who cannot in any way be labelled impressionists or landscape painters in sound. Its no doubt in good part my own response to the music, but also about where I am in life and what I want from music. In a sense it is about escaping from everyday pressures into a world of my own.
> 
> I'm reading a history of China and one of the great painters during the Song dynasty, Guo Xi, had the following to say about how visual art can do the same for those who have developed their perceptions in this way. This comes from over 600 years ago, yet today the "dream of retreat" and finding some spiritual core is for most people - even the most rich - who are shackled to their work is even more relevant than it would have been for people back then:
> 
> _It is human nature to resent the hustle and bustle of society, and to wish to see, but not always succeed in seeing, immortals hidden among the clouds. In times of peace, under a good emperor and kind parents, it would be wrong to go off and try to find oneself. For there is duty and responsibility which cannot be ignored...But the dream of retreat to forests and springs and finding the company of saints in retreat is always there. We are usually excluded from the sights and sounds of nature. Now a good artist has reproduced it for us. One can imagine oneself sitting on rocks in a gully and hearing the cries of monkeys and birds; while in one's own sitting room the light of the mountains and the colours of the water dazzle one's eyes. Is it not a joy, a fulfillment of one's dream? That is why paintings of landscapes are in such demand._


Very poetic response Sir Sid!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The response I get a kick out of is "I like all kinds of music."


I think it's extreme to say that people who say "Oh, I listen to all kinds of things!" in casual conversation are actually purporting to like _all kinds of music._ That is taking it comically (closer to stupidly) literally. We could dissect other figures of speech in similar ways, but to no more avail than simply to show that figures of speech are not meant to be used literally.

I might say "I like all kinds of things," then list some: early classical, late classical, some opera, some contemporary choral, classic rock, alternative rock, pop-punk, showtunes... that's a pretty fair defense for 'all kinds.' Nobody's bothered that I left out Tibetan folk music, even though it is one kind of music. And if someone is bothered, I'll know not to use any fun idioms around them, and just give them cold inputs like they're an automaton.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I think it's extreme to say that people who say "Oh, I listen to all kinds of things!" in casual conversation are actually purporting to like _all kinds of music._ That is taking it comically (closer to stupidly) literally. We could dissect other figures of speech in similar ways, but to no more avail than simply to show that figures of speech are not meant to be used literally.
> 
> I might say "I like all kinds of things," then list some: early classical, late classical, some opera, some contemporary choral, classic rock, alternative rock, pop-punk, showtunes... that's a pretty fair defense for 'all kinds.' Nobody's bothered that I left out Tibetan folk music, even though it is one kind of music. And if someone is bothered, I'll know not to use any fun idioms around them, and just give them cold inputs like they're an automaton.


I always took the saying to mean they like a wide variety of music.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Indeed, the expression "all kinds" means nothing more than "many kinds." It's similar to "Everybody knows..." (To which Seinfeld replies, "Have you asked everybody?")


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Curious how you responded to that post with "People who say that have no idea how many kinds of music there are", then, Duck. A 3-page change of heart...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Rolling your eyes is one of the most disdainful thing you can do when someone is trying to have e a conversation with you. Is there anyone who is good enough for you to talk to? Pardon but you do sound like one of the "crashing bores" that you complain about


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonata said:


> Rolling your eyes is one of the most disdainful thing you can do when someone is trying to have e a conversation with you. Is there anyone who is good enough for you to talk to? Pardon but you do sound like one of the "crashing bores" that you complain about


I already said I don't make fun of these kind of ppl, I just make a mental note, and move on.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Rolling your eyes is one of the most disdainful thing you can do when someone is trying to have e a conversation with you. Is there anyone who is good enough for you to talk to? Pardon but you do sound like one of the "crashing bores" that you complain about


That comment wasnt aimed at you, Captainnumber36. It was aimed at my earlier post. Obviously I don't roll my eyes so they can see it, Sonata. I mentally roll my eyes. Im sure im not the only one here who does the same. I dont look down on anyone.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> That comment wasnt aimed at you, Captainnumber36. It was aimed at my earlier post. Obviously I don't roll my eyes so they can see it, Sonata. I mentally roll my eyes. Im sure im not the only one here who does the same. I dont look down on anyone.


Controlling our egos is a difficult task, just keep on top of it and apologize if you catch yourself or someone calls you out on it!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Controlling our egos is a difficult task, just keep on top of it and apologize if you catch yourself or someone calls you out on it!


Oi, I havent got a big ego!....oh hang on (*rolls eyes whilst reading Captain's last post) :devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Very poetic response Sir Sid!


Thank you but if its poetic, its thanks to Guo Xi, not me.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's all in the eyes.


----------

